
Do.com bought, gives customers 1 week notice of shutdown - BenSS
http://blog.do.com/post/157299307009/announcing-our-next-chapter
======
DocTomoe
One week ... that's enough for anyone /s.

In the best case, this behavior is just incredibly bad style. In the worst
case, there might be room for legal action.

